# Is this APP available for the Kindle



## starrin (Jan 7, 2012)

I would sure get it if it was.
It has to be an APP - Right


----------



## starrin (Jan 7, 2012)

O.K. Lets try it this way


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What's the app called?  You can just go to Amazon and go to the Appstore and search for it.

If not available there, you can search at some other android app sites like mobile1 and getjar


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Slight correction to Ann -- it's 1mobile, not mobile1.   I know you don't use it, but since you mention it to people....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry. . . I just had my car checked out for our trip (oil change, safety check, new catalytic converter ) and I must have been thinking of the synthetic oil. 

thanks for the correction. . . and, just to be clear, I have no problem with either site.  It's just that I mostly can find what I want on Amazon and, so far, haven't learned of an app they didn't have that I wanted bad enough to look elsewhere.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Ooooo I want that app too!  Looks like it's just an Ipad thing....

Ann, I suggest you take a look at the video link!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think Ann would get an iPad just to get that app...  

Betsy


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

It's the perfect Father's Day Gift!!!


----------

